

Which Uni: Texas A&M, UT Austin, U of F, or UCSD? - gamechangr

I would love feedback from Alums or others familiar, but am looking for a little more than world news rankings. I am looking for the best learning environment, not just most recognized.<p>I plan to move to one of the three this June. I worked five years as a self taught chemical engineer for a mining company, looking for something new.<p>I have a young family, money is not an influencer, looking for a serious CS program with other serious developers.
======
gamechangr
University of California, San Diego

------
gamechangr
University of Florida, Gainesville

------
gamechangr
University of Texas- Austin

~~~
vitovito
UT Austin's CS program is all about the science part of computer science, all
theory, no real-world-business-practice. I once worked somewhere where they
would toss the resume of anyone who had just graduated from UT and didn't have
side work or internships showing they could do practical, production work.

That said, UT now has an entrepreneurship program, Longhorn Startup, which I
was a design mentor for last semester. I would have loved to have been a part
of it when I was in school there. It's taught by local entrepreneurs and
business leaders, and you work through a business plan and a product launch
for one or more semesters, for credit.

------
gamechangr
Texas A&M

